# Two subs or not



## Dugar (Sep 24, 2011)

I hope its OK for me to ask this question. I've read in the posting about using two sub's. So my question is why do some say to use 2 sub and not just turn up the subs volume a little if the bass is not enough? I have a Paradigm 2200 early model. It is in a 4860 cubic ft. room with a open steps to up stairs. I also have KEF Q900 front, Q300 rear, Q600c center. I also use a Onkyo TX NR 708 and have set up with Audyssey calibration. Cross over is set to 70HZ.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

First, if your questions have anything to do with Home Theater it is a valid HTS (Home Theater Shack) question. You've made your 5 posts..., ask away...

The sub question is a good question. I know some sub sound waves are as long or as wide as most living rooms so they are pretty much omnidirectional or they simply fill the room. But with one speaker there is NO sound reinforcing imaging. For music - if the the two subs are located next to the two front/main speakers and are usually pointed in toward the center and are equal distance to the listener' ear as the mains are the two subs will create a stereo image of low frequency instruments bass, oboe, contra bassoon etc etc.

For movies Dolby recomends placing the sub in the center of front and back walls or in the center of each side walls for proper imaging. 

I've even seen where people use more than two subs.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

One of the primary benefits to using multiple subs is to enable a smoother flow of bass to all the seating positions. Even though low frequencies are omni-directional, there can still be gaps -- or nulls -- in parts of the room. Placing additional subwoofers at various locations can often fill in those gaps and even things out. Simply turning up the volume won't accomplish the same thing.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You will reach a limit by turning up the volume. There is a point where the sub just won't do any more and will either self-limit or become distorted. Adding a second (or more) sub will yield greater overall output before reaching that limit.


----------



## Luidsprekertje (Dec 2, 2008)

Two Subs give indeed more stamina, but also less distortion and better stereo image.
Standing wave's can be better under control. Bij using two smaller subs.

You pay only a price in the lowest frequency's. Your gift is more accurate low frequency's
and lower room resonanses.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was honestly shocked at how much of a difference using dual subwoofers made. However, I would far rather have 1 quality subwoofer than 2 subpar ones.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I had one sub in my HT for a while. Recently added a second. It really helped even out the bass throughout the room. I was glad I did it. I have one near the left wall and one near the right wall.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agree with JJ - multiple subs is good for evening out response across seats, but 1 good sub will definitely outperform 2 mediocre ones.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree with JJ regarding having 1 good sub versus 2 mediocre ones. Back in the day I thought I was doing good with 2 10" KLH subwoofers. The minute I bought my first SVS PB10, it was "ear-opening" the one sub out did both of them by a country-mile. 

Like a wise man said, quality is cheaper in the long run.


----------

